# Police Officer Patty Parete



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Patricia A. "Patty" Parete*

Buffalo Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Saturday, February 2, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 48
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/5/2006
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Sentenced to 30 years

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Patty Parete succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained on December 5th, 2006, when she and her partner confronted an armed subject while responding to a 911 call about a fight at a convenience store at Elmwood Avenue and Chippewa Street.

As they searched the subject he produced a handgun and opened fire, striking both officers in the face. Officer Parete suffered a spinal injury as a result of the shooting and became paralyzed from the neck down. She died as a result of complications from the wounds on February 2nd, 2013.

The subject was convicted of charges in connection with the shooting of both officers and sentenced to 30 years in prison.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Daniel Derenda
Buffalo Police Department
74 Franklin Street
Buffalo, NY 14202

Phone: (716) 851-4444

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21661-police-officer-patricia-a-patty-parete#ixzz2JqUhUQX2


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Parete


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Parete


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Officer Parete!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP


----------

